# Upgrading filter



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Need some help, i want to know how i can upgrade my filter, i was told i should remove the bio balls and add refugium. How would i go about doing this? Does the part which houses the bio balls get divided? If so what else should i add?. I'm getting some hairy algea growth and was told refugium can help curb this. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

RHOM said:


> Need some help, i want to know how i can upgrade my filter, i was told i should remove the bio balls and add refugium. How would i go about doing this? Does the part which houses the bio balls get divided? If so what else should i add?. I'm getting some hairy algea growth and was told refugium can help curb this. Any help would be much appreciated.


You would have to post pictures for me to help much... i have no idea if you are talking about your small cube, or a 125 gallon sump like i have so its hard to be much help

The more pics the better!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If you are talking about your cube, heres some articles:

DIY refuge

AWESOME light for biocube fuge

Some reading of what other people have done

I will keep looking for some more ideas


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Great info! There is quite a few different ways to mod the bio cube. Think i might remove bioballs, add live rock with refugium on top. I have pics of the bio cube in the SW pics section. Thanks for the links. What do you think is the way to go?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

RHOM said:


> Great info! There is quite a few different ways to mod the bio cube. Think i might remove bioballs, add live rock with refugium on top. I have pics of the bio cube in the SW pics section. Thanks for the links. What do you think is the way to go?


if it were my cube i would just order a HOB one like that link, and rock that because its adding more volume to the tank. if not an option, i would SLOWLY remove the bio-balls (like a hand full every other day)... make an eggcrate shelf for the bottom of the chamber to hold the rock up, and add some small rubble a few inches deep. I am really not firmilar with how the back of your cube is setup chamber wise, so if you post some pics about its layout, and how the water flows i would give you some more advice









Also i would FOR SURE be building one of those CFL lights like i posted in the second link... only i would use a 3" holesaw and mount a 12v computer fan on it... i really dont like how hot those spiral fluorescent lights get and that would be a trick setup


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice, i'll look into this, thanks again.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Get rid of the bio balls
Put in live rock rubble,,

Get rid of the sponges, Or leave only 1 in,
Upgrade you pump to a maxijet 1200

You dont need to upgrade your filtration,
If u have a bunch of grab inthe water, Just wait til lit settles, ANd when you do a water change or top off . do it threw the back chamber, Not ur display.

WHat lighting are you useing for ur cube?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey RHOM, check out nano-reef. Loads of info on biocube mods plus pictures on how to do the mods aswell.


----------

